# I think I've seen it all now



## gertvanjoe (26/10/15)

https://vaporcade.com/jupiter/

Lololol , really ?

Reactions: Like 1 | Funny 1


----------



## Wyvern (26/10/15)

But whyyyyyyyy!?!


----------



## BumbleBee (26/10/15)

Now try explaining to the cops that you were not using your cell phone while driving

Reactions: Like 1 | Funny 1


----------



## BumbleBee (26/10/15)

I had a joke about Android and dry hits, but I'll keep that one to myself

Reactions: Funny 4


----------



## kev mac (27/10/15)

gertvanjoe said:


> https://vaporcade.com/jupiter/
> 
> Lololol , really ?


Also available w/ optional food possessor

Reactions: Like 2


----------



## Synthetic (27/10/15)

So now your vape and phone can both use the same battery. Lol it'll get to a point, where you can either puff or make a call.

Reactions: Funny 1


----------



## JW Flynn (27/10/15)

WTF!?!?!? Is that an actual phone MOD?? ffs, how retarded do you have to be to invest in that, LOLz!

A smart phone does not last a day, not when you use it allot... now draw more power from it by using it as a idiotic MOD? lol, two and two mean you are going to sit with a vape/ cell phone for only half ot quarter of the day... LOL... I Still cant believe some one thought that this would be a good and viable MOD?? ROFLMAO!!!


----------



## sabrefm1 (27/10/15)

dont see any other detailed info about this device, would like to see where they throw the liquid in


----------



## blujeenz (27/10/15)

sabrefm1 said:


> dont see any other detailed info about this device, would like to see where they throw the liquid in



Probably safe to say its not a dripper. 
Most likely a special cartridge that is only obtainable from them. 
Likewise on the battery for the cell, most likely a high current draw model not available anywhere else, so you cant substitute any other generic cellphone batt.

This is probably a safe way for the company to predict future earnings on their balance sheets, even though it screws the consumer over.


----------



## ElGuapoSupremo (27/10/15)

^^ anything is a dripper, if you're brave enough....

Reactions: Like 1 | Winner 1 | Funny 2


----------



## Christos (27/10/15)

ElGuapoSupremo said:


> ^^ anything is a dripper, if you're brave enough....


Dripper hey. ... is that What the kids call it these days?


----------



## gertvanjoe (27/10/15)

Shame , these guys are probably thinking, wow our stats are really good the last few days. Meantime, we just pop in to grin at it.


----------



## Christos (27/10/15)

gertvanjoe said:


> Shame , these guys are probably thinking, wow our stats are really good the last few days. Meantime, we just pop in to grin at it.


Shop opening soon in south Africa selling Jupiter's from those stats!


----------



## VapeDude (27/10/15)

BumbleBee said:


> I had a joke about Android and dry hits, but I'll keep that one to myself



At least you'll be able to vape more than just Apple flavour like the iPhone

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Synthetic (28/10/15)

It looks like the liquid sits in the top.

This will probably cost a fortune, for the few "elite" among us that think a cellphone with a vape attached is a good idea.


----------



## gertvanjoe (28/10/15)

Synthetic said:


> It looks like the liquid sits in the top.
> 
> This will probably cost a fortune, for the few "elite" among us that think a cellphone with a vape attached is a good idea.


It does cost a fortune

Sent from my GT-I8190 using Tapatalk


----------

